# Fluval M200 Heater



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey I have the fluval m200 (ill post a pic below)

has anyone else used it?
The problem i've been having is i've had to turn it up a little higher to get it to what I need.

is this a normal problem?

I wonder if its a crappy heater.

is it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I've never owned one personally, but Fluval generally makes good quality products. Most heaters won't be 100% accurate with temperature settings, so playing around with the settings to find the right spot for the perfect water temp isn't out of the norm. Just make sure you have an accurate thermometer if you are going to set the temp that way.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I've never owned one personally, but Fluval generally makes good quality products. Most heaters won't be 100% accurate with temperature settings, so playing around with the settings to find the right spot for the perfect water temp isn't out of the norm. Just make sure you have an accurate thermometer if you are going to set the temp that way.


oh I got 3 great ones, but I just read through it and apparently theres a waterline I was way under. so I just fixed it.


----------

